# Anolis Wonder Land



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some pics of my new anole setup, its over halfway done, I just need lights and the plants!





































Plants and lights should arrive the week after this up coming week.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pics man, looks like you take very good care of all the animals you show.


----------

